# The Kulien Boots



## slowp (Jul 24, 2010)

The Kulien boots have been soaking overnight in water so the soles can be worked on. That's what the bootmakers told me to do. It seems I have been breaking nails in the soles so the boots are going to town to get a tune up today. Must've been those rocks in the :censored: knee high salal and ferns. I hate not seeing where my feet are going.


----------

